# SB 2224 $100 Coyote Bounty



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Introduced by
Senators Klein, Bowman, Heckaman
Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey
A BILL for an Act to provide for a coyote bounty; and a statement of legislative intent.
BE IT ENACTED BY THE LEGISLATIVE ASSEMBLY OF NORTH DAKOTA:
SECTION 1. COYOTE BOUNTY - GUIDELINES. The director shall pay a bounty of one
hundred dollars for each coyote taken after the effective date of this Act until two thousand
coyotes are taken. The director may establish guidelines for the determination and payment of
bounties under this section.
SECTION 2. LEGISLATIVE INTENT. It is the intent of the legislative assembly that two
hundred thousand dollars of the wildlife services line item contained in section 1 of Senate Bill
No. 2017 be used to pay coyote bounties as authorized in section 1 of this Act. The director may
use up to twenty thousand dollars of the wildlife services line item contained in section 1 of
Senate Bill No. 2017 to implement section 1 of this Act.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bounties DO NOT work! Period. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

they more than likely will for those first 2thousand coyotes... $100 bucks a piece wow. Do you guys feel that these bounties and snowmobile hunters could dent the population of coyotes? Does anybody have an estimate to how many coyotes live in North Dakota?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't think it's a problem of denting the population. You will NEVER eradicate coyotes. Nope.

It's more of a greed thing that leads to irresponsible behavior that leads to less opportunities for responsible hunters.

A bounty is offered. Guys who would have never considered hunting coyotes now decide to run them on sleds to make a few hundred bucks. In the process fences are cut and destroyed, land is trespassed upon, wildlife is harassed, and farmers and ranchers see that activity and get a bad taste in their mouth. Later up comes Responsible Hunter and asks the landowner if he can do some calling and the rancher says "No". He doesn't want to deal with the same problems. You can't blame the landowner. Bounties bring out the worst in people, and the responsible hunters get a bad rap. You can't win.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Fallguy said:


> I don't think it's a problem of denting the population. You will NEVER eradicate coyotes. Nope.
> 
> It's more of a greed thing that leads to irresponsible behavior that leads to less opportunities for responsible hunters.
> 
> A bounty is offered. Guys who would have never considered hunting coyotes now decide to run them on sleds to make a few hundred bucks. In the process fences are cut and destroyed, land is trespassed upon, wildlife is harassed, and farmers and ranchers see that activity and get a bad taste in their mouth. Later up comes Responsible Hunter and asks the landowner if he can do some calling and the rancher says "No". He doesn't want to deal with the same problems. You can't blame the landowner. Bounties bring out the worst in people, and the responsible hunters get a bad rap. You can't win.


understandable. Did you get my Pm?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

When the bounty was over in SK last year there was less coyotes. This yr the coyote # are the same now as they were before the bounty.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sask hunter said:


> When the bounty was over in SK last year there was less coyotes. This yr the coyote # are the same now as they were before the bounty.


Hence them not working.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

People need to call these guys and let them know how stupid this bill is.

Representative Michael D. Brandenburg 701-493-2915
Representative Duane DeKrey 701-273-4844

Senator Jerry Klein 701-547-3517
Senator Joan Heckaman 701-947-2106
Senator Bill Bowman 701-523-3188

xdeano


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Well you better brand all the coyotes in ND first - otherwise half of 'em will come out of Mt., Wy., SD, Mn. etc.. Everyone knows somebody in ND that will play that game. We can't even have an honest predator calling contest without some riffraff pulling something.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I think we're gonna have to rely heavily on the G&F, USFWS, USDAWS, etc to squash this one. If we're lucky it wont make it out of the Natural Resources committee.

Theres likely to be big support for it from ag groups, they got a lot of money and pull.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Here you go....Copy and paste, hit send.....Simple as that!!!!! Let them know how you feel!!!!



> HB 1237 will be heard 1/21 (this coming Friday) by House Natural Resource Committee. You can contact the committee with your view (sellect, copy, paste) at:
> Todd Porter, Chairman [email protected] ; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman [email protected] ; Dick Anderson [email protected] , Roger Brabandt [email protected] , Donald L. Clark [email protected] , Duane DeKrey [email protected] , Lyle Hanson [email protected] , Curt Hofstad [email protected] , Bob Hunskor [email protected] , Jim Kasper [email protected] , George J. Keiser [email protected] , Scot Kelsh [email protected] , Curtiss Kreun [email protected] , Mike Nathe [email protected] , Marvin E. Nelson [email protected]
> 
> Be courtous, brief, and include your name and address in the message.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Todd Porter has done many, many, great things for gun rights here in ND!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Fallguy said:


> Todd Porter has done many, many, great things for gun rights here in ND!


did you recieve my Pm?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Time and time again the idea of a bounty on coyotes is brought up, and time and time again the G&F remind us that it's ALREADY been done in the past with poor results. It's proven that they DO NOT WORK.

As one of the G&F fellows recently said on the Mike McFeely show: they have more important stuff to spend money on than bounties for coyotes...especially $100 per! That's just insane. $10 a pop maybe, but 100 smackers?! IF this passes, I'll guarantee there will be a lot more yotes getting run down by snowmobiles than there already are.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

roger that!

xdeano


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

Wouldn't be suprised if it got passed and a snowmobiler gets hurt chasing around a $100 bill
Not suprised - Go to Legislative Bill Forum and see the other crap that is proposed


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

Response I got after sending an email to list above

I don't know what they are thinking except they are pandering to a small constituency who think bounties are the way to do things.
I really doubt it will survive on the Senate side.
If it does, it will be several weeks before we see it in the House.
Best way to get rid of these sorts of things is if you know some people in the districts of the bill sponsors to rattle their cage a bit. If that doesn't happen, these things keep coming up because they please some people and have no downside because it never passes.

Thanks for your concerns,
Rep. Marvin E. Nelson


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

$200,000 of G&F funding would be used to pay for this ridiculous bill?! What friggin' morons think up this $HIT?!?! Did they even consult the G&F before formulating this wonderful plan? I mean, honestly, who votes for these people???


----------



## coyote-man (Dec 29, 2010)

Fallguy, 
Did you hear on the $100 bounty bill? Hope it doesn't pass, just curious.

MN Coyote-man

HUNT HARD, HUNT OFTEN, YOU CAN'T GET THEM ON THE COUCH


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

as far as I know it didn't pass.

edit: Didn't pass,16 yeas, 30 nays. I'd love to know who the 16 yeas were...Stupidity, never ceases to amaze me.

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-2011/bill-actions/ba2224.html

xdeano

edit: Here are who the yeas and nays are.

SECOND READING OF SENATE BILL
SB 2224: A BILL for an Act to provide for a coyote bounty; and a statement of legislative
intent.
ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the bill, which has been read, and has committee
recommendation of DO NOT PASS, the roll was called and there were 16 YEAS, 30 NAYS,
0 EXCUSED, 1 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.

*YEAS: Bowman; Erbele; Freborg; Heckaman; Hogue; Holmberg; Klein; Krebsbach; Larsen;
Lee, G.; Luick; Marcellais; Miller; Murphy; Schaible; Sitte*

NAYS: Andrist; Berry; Burckhard; Christmann; Cook; Dever; Dotzenrod; Fischer; Flakoll;
Grindberg; Kilzer; Laffen; Lee, J.; Lyson; Mathern; Nelson; Nething; Nodland;
O'Connell; Oehlke; Robinson; Schneider; Sorvaag; Stenehjem; Taylor; Triplett;
Uglem; Wanzek; Wardner; Warner
ABSENT AND NOT VOTING: Olafson
SB 2224 lost.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't think any thing from Dekrey is worth voting for. I don't know who keeps voting for that guy.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Savage his name is to close to Deathray and the voters are just hopping it was a typo. They really want that deathray thing. lol


----------



## killer80 (Nov 8, 2005)

That Dekrey is something else. He used to be my rep. where I lived before. He has a brand new bad idea all the time. I absolutely can not understand how people vote for him.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano do they have the first names of those voters? Curious as I think one may be a former teacher of mine.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Be aware there is a similar bill on the house side too.

HB 1454 - (Representatives Damschen, Weisz) - Allows the use of an artificial light while hunting beaver. In addition, requires the Game and Fish director to pay a bounty of $100 per coyote until 2,000 are taken and provides an appropriation. HENRC heard 2/4.

Someone said the bounty portion was amended out but that isn't showing up yet. The stragety from these guys is to put the same idea in both the house and senate and hope one flies if the other dies.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Here are the Senators
http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-2011/senate/members/last-name.html

Here are the Reps.
http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-2011/house/members/last-name.html

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Dick,

here it is:

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-2011/bill-actions/ba1454.html

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-2011/documents/11-0732-01000.pdf

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Some people are too persistent.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

or stupid...


----------



## CBhunter651 (Dec 19, 2013)

Seems to be many people here that oppose the bounty hunting of Yotes.
Seems to be working in several other states in the country at $50 per head many 
people take great vacations every year using what they have earn from bounty hunting them.
I don't know allot about COYOTES and bounty hunting them. I just know that I see them 
all over the place now and could use a few extra bucks in my pocket.
So please enlighten me on how and why it doesn't work.
Thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

People take advantage of the system by shooting coyotes in one state and transporting them to the state that has the bounty just.for the money I know a couple of people that took advantage of the.system when Saskatchewan had a bounty. Not enough regulation


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

CBhunter651 said:


> Seems to be many people here that oppose the bounty hunting of Yotes.
> Seems to be working in several other states in the country at $50 per head many
> people take great vacations every year using what they have earn from bounty hunting them.
> I don't know allot about COYOTES and bounty hunting them. I just know that I see them
> ...


Read up on how coyotes have more pups when their numbers are down thus bringing the population right back up.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Exactly, pointless in my opinion. Unless your state loves to give out money for nothing. 
Xdeano


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

This is old news like 22 months old and its over.

Give it a rest


----------

